# for those looking to buy a hk P2000



## jason0007

saw this on a different board..
makes me wonder if i should buy one at all..

cslinger Posted: 11 December 2006 12:15 PM [ Ignore ]

Member
Active Posts: 68

Member since: 12/11/2006 Ok so I recently picked up on a whim an HK P2000 in .40 with the LEM trigger. I had been intrigued by these since they came out because they just fit me so well and I was also intrigued by the LEM trigger. Below is a short review.

http://www.myfishingpictures.com/img/108711.JPG

All ratings are based out of 10 rounds.

Build Quality - 9 Rounds 
Build quality, fit and finish were excellent. I cannot in good faith give it more then 9 rounds though since it is a plastic gun. It seemed to be a very robust firearm with great lockup and good heft. I save the 10s for guns made out of metal. :neener:

Reliability - 10 Rounds. 
I test my auto loaders with both ball and HP ammo and also shoot them at odd angles etc. I intentionally limp wrist, shoot sideways, hold the gun upside down etc. in order to attempt to induce a malfunction. I do this so I know the firearms limitations and because in a a fight it is not likely I will be deploying the gun in ideal circumstances. The HK would not choke, period.

Trigger - 1 Rounds / 6 Rounds. 
Ok here is where things go off track. I simply could not get used to the LEM trigger. It was very very smooth and light enough but the reset was just plain weird, almost spongy. I am so used to a traditional double action that this just through me for a loop. The trigger was just not crisp and felt really weird on reset. I give it a 1 for me personally and a 6 overall. The SIG DAK seems to be a much better design and I personally would prefer even a Glock over the LEM. Once again, this was only due to my personal feelings. There was nothing wrong with the trigger it just didn't do it for me.

Accuracy - 2 Rounds / 7 Rounds. 
Due to the above mentioned trigger that I simply could not adjust to, I just couldn't shoot the gun accurately without ALOT of concentration. With very intense concentration the gun proved to be very accurate but it was not natural for me. Hence the 2 rating for me personally. When I first brought the gun out I thought maybe I was just having a bad range session but shooting another .45 and a snubby I brought proved that it wasn't just me having a bad day. Subsequent range sessions showed this as well.

Ergonomics - 10+ Rounds. 
HK knocks this out of the park. The gun is 100% ambi, feels good, has 4 backstraps and just plain feels great. I cannot imagine somebody not finding a someway to make this gun comfortable for them.

Concealability - 8 Rounds. 
Although a medium to full sized gun I found the gun to conceal very well. It was easier to carry and hide then a SIG P229 which was the closest thing I had for comparison. I really found it quite remarkable how easy it was to carry a gun of this size.

Value - 2 Rounds 
It is an $800 plastic gun. Is it better then a Glock, Walther or XD? Yes in some small ways such as it being fully ambi, the ergos and the trigger assuming the LEM system works for you. Is it THAT MUCH better then the competition, NO. Lets be realistic, you are paying for the HK name and this gun ain't no P7 work of art.

Gun Snobbery - 8 Rounds 
It is an HK and that is just much cooler then a Glock, XD, Ruger, Walther or even a plastic SIG. It is not however an HK P7 or P9 or Expert. So although it rates high on the cool factor it is still just really cool tactical tupperware.

Overall - 3 Rounds / 7 Rounds 
Once again for me this gun just didn't work. I simply did not shoot it well and wasn't ready to devote the time and effort to learn to shoot it well. I didn't like the trigger at all. So for me the gun only gets a 3. If I take myself out of the equation it is a solid 7. The gun just plain works and has a whole lot going for it. Really the only thing that drives the overall score down is its cost/value.

I just want to add that although I am critical of how the gun worked for ME, there was nothing wrong with the gun at all. It is a wonderful defensive firearm that should make for a great jack of all trades gun for the one gun kind of person. It is well put together, cool and has great ergos. I am just dissapointed with how it worked for me personally.

So in my dissapointment I asked myself, "Self, what would John Wayne Do?. That is when I head the voice say...."Pilgrim, get rid of that Kraut Piece of Plastic and get yourself a good ole' American made piece of Walnut and Steel." Well when the duke talks to me I do two things.

1)Refill my prescription of Paxil :neener: 
2)Listen to what he says.

That being said I traded the HK for a Marlin 1894C in .357, a boatload of ammo and several speedloaders. I had been looking for this gun for a long time and finally found one NIB locally and got a good value in trade. I was dissapointed that the HK didn't work for me but in the end I am very glad I tried it.

Stay tuned for part two or the range report of the Marlin in the rifle section.

Chris


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Forgive me, but, 'bilge'.

He didn't like the LEM trigger - big whoop. the P2000 comes with the DA/SA/Decocker variant as well. Guess the reviewer didn't know that.


----------



## Flanker

*Traded a handgun for a rifle*

Can't see what this is going to help with having a carry handgun.:smt082 Maybe I am missing his point if there is one to miss.:numbchuck:


----------



## jason0007

the only concern i have after reading this is the LEM trigger he described..
i have heard similar complaints...regarding this trigger.
if there was a DA/SA trigger version i would consider buying it..
but then again...i have a walther p99 9mm..which is a similar size handgun anyway....so i don't know if the p2000 is any better in terms of concealment..

anyway..i am going to the gun range today and hopefully will test shoot a hk pistol to make sure.


----------



## jason0007

yeah..maybe he should have just rent one before buying it..


----------



## Flanker

*Standard trigger*

I don't have any problems with the HKs standard trigger. It works really smooth with positive reset. I think many who are shooting the HKs are wanting a range target handgun. Mine is for defence.:smt083


----------



## Blkhawk73

I take reviews such as this with a grain of salt. Just how objective is the person and exactly what are thier standards, etc? never know. 

The trigger complaints...why wouldn't someone try beofre making the purchase?
value...another aspect clearly discernable before purchase. 

me thinks the person didn't do thier homework.


----------



## -gunut-

The majority of people who I talk to say the LEM trigger is strange at first but once you get use to it it is amazing. They prefer it to other triggers. Some just hate it and get rid of it. Regardless you can alway get the DA/SA trigger system.


----------



## mw1311

I too have no problem with the LEM trigger, crisp break & nice reset. I shoot allright with it but my wife is deadly accurate with my P2000 LEM 40S&W.
After shooting 250 rounds at the range the other day my accuracy with it really improved. my best 5 shot group @15 yards was 1,5" rested on sandbag and 3,2" standing, no rest. I'm not a great shot but the HK is certainly capable.


----------



## Shipwreck

jason0007 said:


> if there was a DA/SA trigger version i would consider buying it..


They DO make a DA/SA version of the P2000. It has a decocker on the back of the slide. So, U do not HAVE to get the LEM version. There are 2 different versions. I have held both before.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Yes. I own one in DA/SA. Wonderful handgun.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

jason0007 said:


> Ok so I recently picked up on a whim an HK P2000 in .40 with the LEM trigger.


This says it all.


----------



## bronch

The LEM is V2 and the DA/SA is V3. V1 is LEM with a lower triger weight, I think 4.5#, but it's not available in the US I was told.


----------



## wiseguy

what are the pros and cons to DA/SA/LEM triggers?


----------



## mw1311

wiseguy said:


> what are the pros and cons to DA/SA/LEM triggers?


DA/SA: Same old same old....I only like DA/SA if I can carry cocked & locked which isn't possible with the P2000 V3.

LEM: Same Trigger pull every time & nice reset.


----------

